# diagnosis help-benign villoglandular polyp



## annettebec (Dec 8, 2010)

benign villoglandular polyp, aphthous ulcerations of the transverse colon - Active chroniculcerative colitis.  Would you assign  556.8 and 211.3  Thanks


----------



## preserene (Dec 8, 2010)

556.8 is the correct one for this scenario. The noeplasm has no place here at this stage unless there was a mass found there. This is an inflammatory condition with hereditary / auto immune contributory factor. 
So I would like to give only 556.8


----------



## Grintwig (Dec 9, 2010)

I disagree a polyp is mentioned before the ulcerative colitis.
556.8 and 211.3 is IMO the correct answer with the information given.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi,

Correct answer for the documentation is 556.8 and 211.3.Need to code benign polyp also.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

